# PERSONAL.XLSB no trabaja correctamente???



## mcalde (Nov 5, 2009)

Hola:

Estoy trabajando con Excel 2007 (entorno Windows XP).

Entiendo que las macros que se hallan en PERSONAL.XLSB estarán disponibles para cualquier fichero excel que cree o use posteriormente.

En el fichero PERSONAL.XLSB he creado una macro *"poner_encabezamiento"* que pone en el encabezamiento de la hoja a imprimir: el nombre del fichero y el nombre de la hoja. (esto me viene muy bien ya que me permite saber en qué fichero tengo la información impresa).

El problema tengo cuando quiero ejecutar dicha macro en los ficheros nuevos que creo o en los ya existentes. La macro *"poner_encabezamiento"* no aparece en la ventana de Macros; a pesar de que tengo "Macros en:" con la opción "Todos los libros abiertos" (he probado con "Este libro", también)

¿qué es lo que hago mal?

mcalde


----------



## Greg Truby (Nov 7, 2009)

¿Usted está seguro que *Personal.xlsb* está abierto?  ¿Cuando usted va al editor de VB, lo ve allí en el listado de cuadernos abiertos?  (También debe de aparacer en el listado de cuadernos escondidos que se presenta en la linguita para *View* en el grupo de *Window*.


----------



## mcalde (Nov 8, 2009)

Hola Greg:

En relación a que verificase si el fichero *Personal.xlsb* está abierto, he de responder que después de haber mirado en el "editor de VB" y en el "listado de cuadernos escondidos" que se hallan en la lengüeta *View*, ¡¡¡el fichero Personal.xlsb no está abierto!!! 

Creía que el fichero Personal.xlsb una vez que está creado, se abriría automáticamente cada vez que se abriese el programa Excel. 

Greg, ¿qué debo hacer para que al abrir el Excel, se habrá el fichero Personal.xlsb, en modo "oculto" y de esta manera pueda tener acceso a las macros que he guardado en dicho fichero?

Un saludo y gracias.

mcalde
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------

